# hello



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 16, 2009)

Well I found this forum thru the mgr of the reptile dept at work. I have had a orchid mantis for about two weeks. I have to say this little mantis is really interesting to watch..... feeding time is a hoot..... geee who would of thought that keeping a mantis would be such great fun.

I am hoping to learn from all of your experience...... so be looking out for my noobie questions......


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Joshua and welcome to the forum... glad to have you here.  You'll find lots of newbie questions answered in the stickies of sections... so check there first or use the search option for a head start! Welcome to the world of keeping mantids!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol: Hello and welcome to the Forum, from OHIO! brrrr cold here!


----------



## Rick (Jan 17, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## revmdn (Jan 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dinora (Jan 24, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Welcome! I am a newbie with an orchid mantis, too!

-Dinora


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Anleoflippy (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome my boy...


----------



## shorty (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks for all the warm welcome......


----------

